# Anstößige Werbung auf Buffed? ^^



## Resch (17. Februar 2009)

Huhu,
wollt mal Fragen seit wann ihr solch anstößige Werbung auf eure HP haut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/2i5o-3-jpg.html


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2009)

Kleiner Tipp: Ich empfehle dir im Sommer Schwimmbäder zu meiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (17. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Ich empfehle dir im Sommer Schwimmbäder zu meiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich habs ja schon so leicht witzig geschrieben (bin da nich wirklich prüde), mein nur es geht hier ja um Rollenspiele und da Werbung für irgendwelche dubiosen Partnerargenturen zu machen......naja wems gefällt


----------



## Kerindor (17. Februar 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Ich habs ja schon so leicht witzig geschrieben (bin da nich wirklich prüde), mein nur es geht hier ja um Rollenspiele und da Werbung für irgendwelche dubiosen Partnerargenturen zu machen......naja wems gefällt



Auch als RPler solltest du wissen "Pecunia non olet". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (17. Februar 2009)

Immer nur wegen dem lieben Geld^^ Naja is ja auch Jacke wie Hose, hat sich erledigt


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2009)

naja ich erinnere mich da an ein kleines lustiges heinzelnmännchen mit kleinen lustigen .. na ihr wisst schon xD

wenn ich mir heute manche anime signaturen und avatare anschaue frag ich mich ob diese regel noch bestand hat.

wen nein, welcher user hatte das? war das bimbam? das fand ich so toll, das hätt ich gern wieder im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
habe grade das bedürfnis das noch ein wenig zu ergänzen.

das heinzelmänchen war einfach nur lustig. die animes hier find ich schon teilweise bedenklich. da werden
modelähnliche körper mit rießenbrüsten dargestellt, die den kopf einer 12 jährigen tragen. und das in ganz
offensichtlichen posen .. muss sich da jetzt wieder wer beschweren damit was passiert?

ich meine ganz im gegenteil, die stören mich nich. aber dann mag ich auch das heinzelmännchen wieder haben xD

afaik gilt: im internet surfen erst ab 16. alle darunter nur unter aufsicht eines erziehungsberechtigten.
(schon klar, ist utopisch, aber halt eben gesetz) demnach sollten ein paar hüpfende heinzelmännchenbrüste doch
kein problem sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABER (!!):
ich will die Diskussion jetzt um Gottes Willen nicht neu ausbreiten, deshalb schließe ich jetzt noch mit einer Frage ab:
Zam, gilt das Gebot "keine Darstellung der weiblichen entblößten Brust, egal ob gezeichnet oder in welcher Form auch immer" noch?


----------



## Ocian (19. Februar 2009)

Der Unterschied ist, dass man in der Werbung keine Entblößungen sieht.
Genauso auf den Animesignaturen.
Wir achten also auch immernoch darauf und das ganz genau.


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Genauso auf den Animesignaturen.



Hmm .. ich werde das mal beobachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
Die Werbung hab ich nie ernsthaft in Betracht gezogen.
Das ist nun mal wirklich banal. Da sieht man mittags um 13 Uhr bei SAM ja mehr! xD


----------



## David (19. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin von Anfang an dabei, seit Betatest.
Buffed scheint sich auf dem absteigenden Ast zu befinden, früher komplett werbefrei (ausgeschlossen Magazine vom eigenen Betrieb), seit ca. einem halben Jahr kann man mitverfolgen wie ihr Stück für Stück mehr Werbung in die Seite einbaut.

Es war früher auch viel angenehmer, sich auf Buffed durch die Artikel zu klicken.
Heutzutage hat man ohne Adblocker immense Ladezeiten, einen unschönen Seitenaufbau (wegen all den Ad-Tooltips) und auch im allgemeinen das Gefühl, dass an manchen stellen nur noch halbherzig gearbeitet wird.

Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, dass ZAM und der Rest des Teams stärker auf freizügige Werbung geachtet hat.
Hoffentlich hüpfen einem im Laufe von 2009 nicht Stripperinnen über den Bildschirm wenn man das Addon der Woche sehen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ein wenig zu weit ausgeholt fürchte ich, aber kurz und knapp: Ich hoffe es wird bald wieder anders. ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Februar 2009)

David schrieb:


> Buffed scheint sich auf dem absteigenden Ast zu befinden, früher komplett werbefrei (ausgeschlossen Magazine vom eigenen Betrieb), seit ca. einem halben Jahr kann man mitverfolgen wie ihr Stück für Stück mehr Werbung in die Seite einbaut.


Dann darf ich bemerken, dass man das Wachstum der Userschaft ebenfalls mitverfolgen konnte. Ausgelastete Server, die kein vorankommen mehr ermöglichten.
Wie man das bezahlen sollte, ohne dabei auf Werbung zu schalten, erscheint mir als Rätsel.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Februar 2009)

David schrieb:


> Also ich bin von Anfang an dabei, seit Betatest.
> Buffed scheint sich auf dem absteigenden Ast zu befinden, früher komplett werbefrei (ausgeschlossen Magazine vom eigenen Betrieb), seit ca. einem halben Jahr kann man mitverfolgen wie ihr Stück für Stück mehr Werbung in die Seite einbaut.


Nenne mir mal eine Webseite mit hohen bzw. steigenden Userzahlen wo das nicht so ist. Meinst du Traffic in Höhe von mehreren Terrabyte pro Monat bezahlen sich von selbst?


----------



## David (22. Februar 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Dann darf ich bemerken, dass man das Wachstum der Userschaft ebenfalls mitverfolgen konnte. Ausgelastete Server, die kein vorankommen mehr ermöglichten.
> Wie man das bezahlen sollte, ohne dabei auf Werbung zu schalten, erscheint mir als Rätsel.





Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal eine Webseite mit hohen bzw. steigenden Userzahlen wo das nicht so ist. Meinst du Traffic in Höhe von mehreren Terrabyte pro Monat bezahlen sich von selbst?


Und was ist mit Seiten wie wowhead.com?
Ich habe mal Alexa um Auskunft gefragt, Buffed hat ein Ranking von ~2000, wowhead hat ~300.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob wowhead irgendwo versteckte Werbung hat - aber ich hab keine gefunden.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Huhu,
> wollt mal Fragen seit wann ihr solch anstößige Werbung auf eure HP haut?
> 
> 
> ...


Is doch hüpch


----------



## Dalmus (23. Februar 2009)

David schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob wowhead irgendwo versteckte Werbung hat - aber ich hab keine gefunden.


Tja, so richtig versteckt finde ich sie nicht.
Ich hab zwar Adblock+ aktiviert, aber als ich gerade einfach mal auf wowhead gegangen bin, kam beim ersten drücken auf einen Link ein tolles Popup.


----------



## David (23. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Tja, so richtig versteckt finde ich sie nicht.
> Ich hab zwar Adblock+ aktiviert, aber als ich gerade einfach mal auf wowhead gegangen bin, kam beim ersten drücken auf einen Link ein tolles Popup.


War bei mir noch nie. Wo hast du denn draufgeklickt? Was für eine Werbung kam?

Ahja, es gibt 2 Werbebanner.
Einmal 728x90px oben und einen 160x600px seitlich.
Sie sind nicht animiert UND kein Flash... fressen weniger Resourcen.
Popups gibt es nirgends auf der Seite und auch keine komischen Textlinks.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Februar 2009)

David schrieb:


> War bei mir noch nie. Wo hast du denn draufgeklickt? Was für eine Werbung kam?


Auf der deutschen Startseite auf den "Über uns"-Link.
Zack, Popup von Partypoker.net


David schrieb:


> Popups gibt es nirgends auf der Seite und auch keine komischen Textlinks.


Genau... gibt's nicht. Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe.


----------



## simoni (23. Februar 2009)

Lol Dalmus genau dasselbe ist bei mir auch passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Februar 2009)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag.
Ich wollte mal sehen, ob die Erde vielleicht doch ein Oval sein könnte. Also hab ich Adblock ausgestellt und habe wowhead nochmal einen Besuch abgestattet.



David schrieb:


> Sie sind nicht animiert UND kein Flash... fressen weniger Resourcen.


Komisch, bei mir ist da auf der Seite oben gerade ein Flash-Banner eingeblendet - selbstredend animiert und speicherfressend. Von "Du darfst".

Hm, vielleicht solltest Du Deine Argumentation nochmal überdenken, David. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T: Ich kann an der kritisierten Werbung auch nicht wirklich was anstößiges finden. Da sieht man in jeder Duschgel-Werbung mehr nackte Haut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Februar 2009)

David schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Seiten wie wowhead.com?
> Ich habe mal Alexa um Auskunft gefragt, Buffed hat ein Ranking von ~2000, wowhead hat ~300.
> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob wowhead irgendwo versteckte Werbung hat - aber ich hab keine gefunden.


Also erst mal auf der Startseite gibts Popups (Partypoker z.B.)
Forum hat Werbung sowohl oben als auch auf der rechten Seite. Höheres Ranking hat die Seite vielleicht, weil es mehrsprachig angeboten wird. Aber dort wird so gut wie gar nichts zum Download angeboten. Gerade das ist es, was hohen Traffic verursacht. Eine Seite die zwar reichlich Infos über WoW bietet aber sonst nichts hat. Für andere Onlinespiele wird auf andere Seiten verlinkt. 
Kurz gesagt eine trockene stinklangweilige Webseite die mir überhaupt nicht zusagt.
Aber wenn es dir nicht gefällt darfst du gerne ins 20. Jahrhundert zurück gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (24. Februar 2009)

Seid ihr nicht dazu im Stande eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen? Bei 5xxx Posts hat man wohl jeglichen Bezug dazu verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Dinge, die ich in meinem ersten Post niedergeschrieben habe sind und bleiben Fakt, mit euren Flames oder ohne sie.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

David schrieb:


> Seid ihr nicht dazu im Stande eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen? Bei 5xxx Posts hat man wohl jeglichen Bezug dazu verloren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


a) Doch, _ich_ bin dazu durchaus imstande.
b) Das mit dem Postcounter mußte ja nun mal wieder kommen. *seufz* Das sollte doch wohl kein sachliches Argument sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





David schrieb:


> Die Dinge, die ich in meinem ersten Post niedergeschrieben habe sind und bleiben Fakt, mit euren Flames oder ohne sie.


a) Wo waren es Flames? Du hast Behauptungen aufgestellt, die nicht wahr sind und diese wurden widerlegt. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich flame hier und da ganz gerne mal, aber in diesem Fall kann ich wirklich keinen Flame erkennen. 
b) Das was Du in Deinem ersten Post schriebst, war Deine ganz persönliche Wahrnehmung des Forums über die Jahre hinweg. Es mag Fakt sein, daß Du das Forum so wahrgenommen hast, aber es ist nicht unbedingt Fakt, daß Deine Wahrnehmung mit der Realität übereinstimmt.
c) Ich habe, glaube ich, nicht wirklich auf Deinen ersten Post geantwortet, sondern mich nur auf die folgenden bezogen.

Und jetzt mal im ernst: Du erweckst den Anschein, daß Du eine sachliche Diskussion führen möchtest, aber kommst mir dann mit dem Postcounter und unterstellst mir Flames?
Und um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen... findest Du die Werbung, um die es hier in diesem Thread eigentlich ging, tatsächlich anstößig, bzw. zu freizügig?


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Februar 2009)

David schrieb:


> Seid ihr nicht dazu im Stande eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen? Bei 5xxx Posts hat man wohl jeglichen Bezug dazu verloren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh da gehen wohl jemanden die Argumente aus. Schade eigentlich... so macht man selber Flames daraus, ne? Ich habe jedenfalls nur das niedergeschrieben, was man sieht wenn man auf der Webseite ist und was ich von der halte. Was das mit Flames zu tun haben soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz. 
Wenn es dich so stört das andere Recht haben könnten, dann solltest du in Zukunft von Beiträgen solcher Art absehen. Und tschüss...


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2009)

Mh - Flamerei = Thread zu.


----------

